# Extraer motor de disco rígido



## JackSparrow (May 16, 2008)

Hola!

Antes de romper todo, decidí preguntar si es posible sacar el motor de este disco rígido:
http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/4166/pic3550editqx5edit2uu0.jpg http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0004ne5.jpg http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0003bf0.jpg

El tema es que está encajado ahí, y como se ve, lo único que podría ser una especie de traba es ese cosito negro que hay en la 2º imagen, pero lo apreté con fuerza y no cambió nada. Más fuerza no quise hacer porque si resultaba no ser una traba lo iba a ser bosta.

Según lo que averigüé, el HD era un maxtor diamondmax plus 9, o al menos se parece xP(el HD lo conseguí en la empresa en donde trabajaba, en donde tenían una caja con varios y todos desarmados, por eso no se el modelo)


Necesito si o si que el motor esté sin la estructura, porque para lo que lo voy a usar tiene que ser liviano.


Cualquier tipo de dato que me puedan brindar, será muy agradecido!


----------



## Pablo16 (May 16, 2008)

Si se puede sacar con mucha paciencia y un juego de desarmadores pequeños.

No se a que te refieras con 'cosito negro' pero creo que si se puede sacar ese motor con un poco más de fuerza quizá puedas botar el cosito negro. 

Saludos


----------



## JackSparrow (May 16, 2008)

Es que el motor esta como pegado, ya que no veo tornillos, trabas, ni nada por el estilo en ningún lado. Supongo que saldrá a los golpes, pero si lo abollo podría arruinarse.

Al no tener camara digital se me complica mostrar el "cosito negro" (). Las imágenes de arriba son sacadas con el scanner (la 1º la saque de inet, pero es igual al mio)

Ahora me tengo que ir, pero en un par de horas vuelvo e intento forcejeando un poco más fuerte.


----------



## JackSparrow (May 16, 2008)

Descartado el "cosito negro". Era una especie de tapón inútil que no se por qué estaba ahí !

Se me dió por ver que pasaba si tiraba para arriba con un par de agujas, y salió. El agujero no tenía nada, o sea, no tengo idea de por qué había un taponcito negro ahí.

Todavía no quiero tirar para arriba con una pinza porque se que al ser de aluminio se va a marcar y quedar como el orto, aunque con un trapito no se marcaría tanto, pero en fin, si es la única manera lo terminaré haciendo así, otra no queda.

Pablo16, a que te refería con "se puede sacar con mucha paciencia y un juego de desarmadores pequeños"? porque no hay ningún lado en donde meter un destornillador/desarmador, está todo muy justo.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 17, 2008)

Hola Jack Sparrow(me gustan esas pelis )

No me había dado cuenta como era tu disco por dentro.

Cuando yo he desarmado alguno la base del motor esta atornillada al chasis principal del disco duro con tornillos de cabeza como estrella.

Tiene que salir de alguna forma, sacale una foto sin el cosito negro.

Saludos.


----------



## JackSparrow (May 17, 2008)

Claro! Otro disco que desarmé era así como decías, con 3 tornillitos estrella agarrado al "chasis". Fue cuestión de sacarlos y listo, motor extraído.

Pero este no. Esta pegado, apretado, soldado, o que se yo, pero no hay nada a la vista para palanquear o poder tocar.
http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=motor2bp2.jpg

El cosito negro era ese que estaba ahí, el cual ahora ya extraje, y era una especie de tapón:
http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scan0002lf3.jpg(sry por la calidad, pero no tengo cam digital >_<, el scaner hace lo que puede xP)
Ahora solo quedó el agujero. Los que están marcado con un circulo rojo son agujeros iguales a donde estaba el cosito negro. No tienen nada adentro, ni ninguna especie de mueca, ni nada. Son agujeros cilíndricos con fondo.

Los que están marcados en amarillo son las roscas en donde van los tornillos de una tapita circular que va sobre el motor, la cual se encarga de sujetar el disco sobre el motor.


El tema es que para se un motor de disco rígido, tiene que estar bien sujeto, así que por más que haga fuerza tal vez no pase nada. No creo que esté agarrado por presión, porque girar 120 vueltas por segundo produciría una linda vibración como para que todo el mecanismo agarrado a presión se desarme. Igual no se, son suposiciones mías, tal vez sea presión xP


Por ahora no se qué hacer. Porque si tiro para arriba pueda que dañe algo interno del motor, si aprieto no pasa nada porque aplastaria elmotor contra el fondo del chasis (xP), no puedo hacer nada con la parte fija (la que no gira) porque apenas se ve, y del lado de atrás hay una especie de agujero en el chasis en donde se ve parte del motor, o al menos eso creo:
http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=backwc9.png
Lo que está dentro del casi-circulo amarillo.

Mañana voy a probar apretando ahí con algo que apoye la mayor cantidad de superficie posible para no abollarlo, ahora me voy a dormir que son las 3 y pico y me levanté temprano T__T!

Igual, cualquier dato que tengan posteenlo, que cuando me levante mañana lo leo.


----------



## JackSparrow (May 19, 2008)

Nop, no hubo caso =/

Lo golpeé desde atrás arriesgando la vida de mi dedo, y ni se movió. Intenté tirar para arriba, pero no salió.
Martille de costado el circulo plateado de la pare de atrás, por si era una especie de tapa, pero lo único que logré fue abollar el aluminio.

Así que no se. Supongo que terminaré cortando la carcasa en pedazos hasta que pueda sacar el motor.

Aunque primero voy a preguntar un poco más a ver si me ahorro el trabajo.


----------



## heli (May 21, 2008)

Creo que ese motor no se puede desmontar de la carcasa. Esta construido de forma que la carcasa de aluminio forma parte de él. La pieza de aluminio redonda trasera es una tapa para sellar el rodamiento, si la golpeas se estropeará el rodamiento. 
Para desmontarlo tienes que golpear sobre la pista externa de ese rodamiento, saldrá el eje con los imanes por la parte donde estaban los discos. Las bobinas se quedarán en la carcasa de aluminio... Mejor que cortes la carcasa hasta quedarte solo con la parte que que necesitas.
Hay muchos otros modelos de HD en que los motores no forman parte de la carcasa y se quitan con tres tornillos ocultos por los discos.


----------



## JackSparrow (May 21, 2008)

Gracias heli!

Así que al final voy a tener que cortar? mejor, creo que muy dentro demi lo deseaba xP

En fin, doy por solucionado el tema.


----------



## newnaf (May 21, 2008)

hola.. tngo unos 10 motores de ese tipo aca tiirados justo oi estuve sacando un par..

la verdad que no se me ocurre un uso eficiente.. para que lo vas a usar vos?

capas ? tienen un uso.. 

saludo


----------



## JackSparrow (May 21, 2008)

Y son motores paso a paso de una presicion muy grande.

Puede tener muchos usos, o hasta rebobinarlos para lograr más torque según lo que leí.

Para qué los voy a usar es un secreto =3!


PD: Ya empecé a cortar el chassis. Maldeto aluminio! Me duele todo el brazo, y eso que apenas corté el 1º pedazo ¬¬!


----------



## jorger (Sep 3, 2008)

JackSparrow dijo:
			
		

> Y son motores paso a paso de una presicion muy grande.



Mentira gorda   jeje.No son motores paso a paso,son motores brushless trifásicos.
Un motor de disco duro (el que hace girar el disco) no está pensado para hacer movimientos precisos,está pensado para ir a una determinada velocidad (7200,5400rpm..).

Salu2.


----------



## JackSparrow (Mar 12, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> JackSparrow dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! estaba casi seguro que eran paso a paso. My bad! Y muchas gracias por aclarar.


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 3, 2013)

No se puede "sacar", debido a que el bobinado del motor, pertenece a la parte de abajo de la carcasa. Lo que sí se puede, es extraer el rotor, golpeando con fuerza el eje de sujeción desde atrás. Saludos!


----------



## palurdo (Jul 3, 2013)

Depende mucho del disco duro. Muchos motores de disco duro se pueden desmontar:


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 4, 2013)

Así es, pero sólo el rotor. El bobinado y estator, son parte de la carcasa. ¿O me equivoco? Hasta ahora llevo desarmados 4 de ellos y todos tenían esa característica, pese a que eran de distintas marcas y además pertenecían algunos a pc's viejas, otros no.


----------



## ecpichardo (Jul 15, 2013)

no ceen que si "des-soldas" la pequeña soldadura que esta dentro del "casi-circulo" amarillo (que creo que es la tierra), se aflojaria la otra parte de adentro y asi con unos golpesitos mas suaves saldria?


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 16, 2013)

Saludos. Yo tambien he sacado algunos de esos y fue asi:

Despues de desmontar los discos y las arandelas entre ellos, desatornilar la base del motor, despues hacer presion fuerte en el centro del motor desde el lado de la base. Usualmente eso es suficiente para que salga.

Lo complicado en realidad lo encuentro en hacer que se mueva ese tipo de motor. Hay circuitos que usan un triple puente H y la señal de un microcontrolador, lo cual es bastante caro. ¿Alguien tiene por ahi un controlador para estos discos?


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 31, 2013)

L297 y L298. Con el L297, controlas el sentido de rotación y el amperaje del bobinado, giro medio o completo (5V giro medio - 0V giro completo). Podes trabajar tanto con unipolares como bipolares con esos circuitos. Para motores de 12 a 30V, le conectas el L298 que es la etapa de potencia. Le tenes que meter diodos Schottky a la salida, para evitar que se te queme cuando conmuta... no hay mucho más. En las hojas de datos de esos integrados tenes bien definido todo.


----------

